# APRIL Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Raby Bay sunrise









Sunrise over Cleveland Point


----------



## oldbloke (Aug 23, 2008)

8th April
Cockburn Sound WA
No 
No


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

My 1st post. Pix taken on 21 March - dunno if this makes them ineligible for April comp, but I don't mind either way. On the Williams R, in the Hunter Valley.

Foggy start -









Sliding through...









Yak bass, unusual lure -









Date photos taken: 21/3/09
Location of photos: Williams R, NSW
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Date photo taken:10/4/09
Location of photo:Vic Williamstown PPB
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Photo taken 10 April 2009
Location: Queens Beach Scarborough Qld
Hi Res photo available
Photo can be published


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Date photos taken: 11/4/09
Location of photos: Kimmeridge, UK
Hi-res images available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have images reproduced: Yes

Anchoring in strong tide


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

_*On our Way*_

*1*
Date photo taken: 9/4/09
Location of photoerth W.A.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes










*2*
Date photo taken: 26/4/09
Location of photoerth W.A.
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Ozzbass,

"Sliding through" = Fantastic shot. Says it all.

Well done.

Al


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

help me please - my wife stole my Hobie and is paddling off into the sunset and heading towards the glasshouse mountains - hope she's not giving me a hint for mothers day!

pete

newport waterways entrance
26/4/09
yes
yes


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

At 'Wonderful Wonboyn' 24 April & 25 April 2009 & yes to all requirements


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

"sliding through"
points off for the wierd looking fellow in the yellow yak :lol:


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

dishley said:


> points off for the wierd looking fellow in the yellow yak :lol:


   Yeah - he can't fish & can't paddle either!! :twisted: Just jokin' - you've been kicking butt lately!


----------

